# Corned Beff Brisket.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I think you said you soaked yours but you were smoking. I don't smoke so will put it in a crockpot. I don't think you would need to soak it for that type cooking, would you?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You out there Pay?


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

You soak it to let some of the excess salt from the brining process leach out of it. Soaking it doesn't really have anything to do w/ the cooking method. So...even though you're cooking in a crockpot (moist cooking), you may still want to soak it to pull some of the salt out. I don't soak mine as long as Pay. Last time, 2 days worked well for my taste.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Pay, I think you said you soaked yours but you were smoking. I don't smoke so will put it in a crockpot. I don't think you would need to soak it for that type cooking, would you?


Not a paymaster, but I browned mine on the grill to get the marks and flavor, then put it in the oven for about 3hrs at 285. Weather was all nasty so didn't try to smoke it. Also mine was store bought pre seasoned. Turned out good when sliced on a big pile of fried cabbage!! With roasted taters,carrot,onions,celery with a little beef broth on the side! Also had a little soda bread to slop it up with.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry to be late to this. My mother in law passed away yesterday. 

I think that if you boil or crock pot with liquid, that pre soaking is not necessary. I have never done corned beef and cabbage myself but know lots of folks that have and they never mentioned pre-soaking in their preparation. Only those that make pastrami taught me to pre-soak. I think that boiling or crock potting with a liquid would remove a lot of salt.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mother in law , our prayers are with you and your family .....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'll put up the results when finished.


----------

